# Some french P's



## keukeul (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi all,

Let me introduce to you my piranhas :

First my S.sanchezi,i have got him since april 2007 and he lives in a 63 gal (~ 48x16x20).Now,he is around 6 inches.

Full tank shot (before):


Actually:


Tha "beast"







:












I took this vid 2 month ago --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNbnOBBoI-s...player_embedded

Now,S.rhombeus (Rio Araguaia),i have got him in november 2009 and he lives in a 63 gal (~ 48x16x20).Now,he is around 4 inches (maybe more)

Full tank shot:


My little shrimp:







A short vid when i caught him at LFS --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCS0nT8OqFw...player_embedded

And finally,my shyest P's:S.maculatus,i have got him in february 2008 and he lives in a 107 gal (~ 59x20x23).Now,he is around 7 inches.

Full tank shot...


Crapy pics...but he is always moving




That's all


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

very nice man! what substrate and lighting are you using? any co2?


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

beautifull tanks nice collection


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Great looking p's,wee! Your sanchezi look's really mean.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Very impressive setups and fish you have there Sir, love the colour and shape of the sanchezi.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

ohh bonjour. thats as far as my french goes :laugh:

very very nice setups. all beautiful and natural looking. good work









thanks for sharing


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

awesome tank setups


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

amazing


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Gorgeous fish,
Gorgeous setups,
Gorgeous photography!

Welcome, and thanks for posting!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great fish and setups, I love the planted look its very natural


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

great tanks. Nice to see them have so much space. I love that planing too


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Impressive tanks and piranhas you have there









I really like the aqua-scape in the sanch tank


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi.

Very nice setups you've got there mate







I also liked the chezy, picts are very good.

I envy you for living near Paris, my fave City.

Cheers.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice serras and set ups!







Best looking sanchezi I have ever seen.


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

hey hey! nice to see you here Keukeul!

t'as décidé de montrer aux gens du coin à quoi ressemble la piranhophilie en europe? haha

content de voir tes tanks here! hope you'll catch up with english soon enough!

si tu as besoin d'un coup de pouce pour un long dialoque ou whatever, PM me!


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

I like the setup and fish.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice photos and keep them coming


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

dang. french p's look nice.







the sanchezi is my favorite of the 3


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

wow very nice set up and P's


----------



## keukeul (Sep 9, 2007)

Thx for your comments,it was a pleasure to share these pics









I don't use any substrate (only white sands and black quartz).Lights are standard T8 in 10000°K and 13000°K.Plants are Cryptocoryne,Vallisnerias and Anubia (only easy and slow growth plants except for Vallisneria who grow fast).

Hehe salut Nic,ça va ? Mon anglais est si mauvais que ça ?:laugh::laugh:

++


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

no don't worry, your english is ok! haha only if you ever need something, i offer you my help!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Man thats an incredible Sanchezi.

Very nice setups.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Very very nice P's and setups!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Every setup, Every p, Everything is beautiful


----------



## keukeul (Sep 9, 2007)

Time for a lil' update









S.sanchezi






S.maculatus




S.rhombeus


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

wow that sanchezi is amazing almost looks like a rhom


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Very nice and thanks for the update!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

That sanchezi is gorgeus and all your setups look amazing


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

gorgeous tanks and fish


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice tanks !!!

J'aime particulièrement le bac de ton sanchezi.. il a un look très épuré et naturel !!


----------



## pomares (Aug 6, 2010)

It is a precious acurio plants are excellent i like so much as


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent setups and fish!...







....They rock like an EAGLES GREATEST HITS CD!!!...


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

I like your Rhom and the Setups...


----------

